# Let's see those paints



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Seems like there has been a lot about paints. Let's get a thread started and post pics of those paints. All ages, genders breeds allowed. Let's see how high we can go with this.

Post them all!

































GO!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

fat&furry


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Adorable! I love the ocean in the background, where was that?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Such cuties!  I like their fur, hehe!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

aww there all so cute!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Adorable! I love the ocean in the background, where was that?


north iceland  it´s where my foal is, the farmer there has like 7 or eight other horses in the pasture and only one of them was not a paint :lol: (not including my dully colored horses :lol: )
btw, that foal is so adorable ! is it yours ?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > Adorable! I love the ocean in the background, where was that?
> ...


She is not mine yet. I am seriously considering getting her. I just love her coloring.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i can understand you ! and with that double star ( or whatever it is called in english :lol: ) on her face, she´s just gorgeus


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Crystal on her birthday...she's black now











Ranger, solid bred Bay Dun gelding


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> ...All breeds allowed.....


Change the title to "Let's see those Pinto's" then  Paint's a breed, Pinto's a color.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You have a point. Unfortunately I can't change the title of this thread


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are our 3 Paint mares..

"Lady" (Intimadated Skip)










"Cinnamon" (Tommy Spekled Supreme)










"Angel" (Showdown Suzy Q)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

And since everyone loves foals...from the ranch down the road...



















and "Big Red", the full sister of our "Cinnamon", a Solid Paint and the tallest Paint I've ever seen and ridden (17hh)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

And finally, our last Paint, Yellow Mount...










Well..OK, it's just a Breyer, but he is our Cinnamon's great-grand sire.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some gorgeous horses


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

OMg paintmare horses I LOVE your horses


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> And finally, our last Paint, Yellow Mount...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A must have for any true Breyer collector I might add!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> You have a point. Unfortunately I can't change the title of this thread


I was just picking on you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great paints...& cute Breyer! LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

So thats Yellow Mount?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I know the Breyer looks like a bay, but Yellow Mount was a red/dunn...here's the picture you usually see..










Thanks for all the nice comments..we're lucky to have a great Paint breeder just down the road.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok yeah cause my friend horse has Vellow Mount him her and she is a Cremello si I was a little confused when the breyer looked black and white :lol:


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, the Breyer was produced from 1970-1987 and classified as a "Chestnut Overo". He really isn't worth all that much money but a favorite amongst most true collectors. I'll get down off my soapbox now and return from "Breyer Space" :lol:


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's my soon to be registered pinto gelding, 8 yr. old Bandit.


























Can ya tell I love my boy??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All beautiful pictures!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in spotted heaven! :lol: You all have such beautiful horses.


----------



## SugarRider659 (Jun 12, 2008)

3 Weeks old.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soo cute!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Bandit is so pretty!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cute foal! how old is he now?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Definately not mine, but I stumble across this on google and I though it was cute. It's a zebra x donkey.

Spots and stripes totally go together.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL woah that looks pretty funky! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

woah, that´s so cool


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

That is a odd looking zebra Donkey lol! :lol: 
i ahve never seen that before


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Surely thats photo shopped... The zebra crosses that I have seen don't look anything like that. :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

its not photoshopped. hes in a zoo. see look...

Eclyse, a crossbreed between a zebra and a horse, standing in an enclosure at the zoo Safaripark Stukenbrock. Eclyse was born in a horse ranch in Italy, her mother is a chapmann-zebra, her father a brown-white horse.

http://www.spokesmanreview.com/blogs/hbo/media/weirdanimals6.jpg
http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,904911,00.jpg
http://static.diary.ru/userdir/2/2/0/2/220263/28988861.jpg
http://www.lifeinthefastlane.ca/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/eclyse_the_zorse.jpg


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Surely thats photo shopped... The zebra crosses that I have seen don't look anything like that. :lol:


It's a real photo.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

and plus hes a Zebra crossed with a Horse. not a donkey/zebra.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> its not photoshopped. hes in a zoo. see look...
> 
> Eclyse, a crossbreed between a zebra and a horse, standing in an enclosure at the zoo Safaripark Stukenbrock. Eclyse was born in a horse ranch in Italy, her mother is a chapmann-zebra, her father a brown-white horse.
> 
> ...


Always nice when man finds it necessary to mess with nature. :roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i think hes kinda cute though.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

*new technology*

I'm a bit of a geezer. Wish I knew how to upload pictures of my new Paint and post them on here. He is absolutely gorgeous and a lover boy. Very vocal - nickers to me all the time - a tobiano with such correct conformation. He was a lucky find in New England. We seem to have a limited supply of sale horses compared to the rest of the country.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Dreamakers Top Spot
Missouri Fox Trotter
11 years young!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is my horse Mac!! He is a Replica of Hidalgo! lol!








My horse Mac!









Hidalgo!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

carriedenaee said:


> Dreamakers Top Spot
> Missouri Fox Trotter
> 11 years young!!!!


What is his coloring?


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> fat&furry


eru þetta ekki íslendingar á myndinni ?  
er líka frá klakanum  

arent these Icelandic horses on the photo ?
im am from Iceland too


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

IcelandicHorses4Life said:


> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> > fat&furry
> ...


auðvitað  þeir þekkjast á fegurðinni þessar elskur  (hóst ég ætla að sleppa að þýða þetta hóst)
haha, ég sá nafnið þitt og bar HEY, þetta hlýtur að vera íslendingur :lol: 
ertu nýkomin hérna eða ?


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

IcelandicHorses4Life said:


> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> > fat&furry
> ...


Já ég var bara að skrá mig í gær  

sorry but im not gonna translate 8) :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

haha ! þá segi ég bara velkomin/n  
við erum vondar ? eða vond ? 
æj skiptir ekki máli
en ég held að við séum soldið að stela þessum þræði, kannski að við ættum bara að fara í þarna milljónsvarapóstinn á almennuspjalli (geðveikt að þýða allt svo þau skilji ekki bofs :lol: )
(don´t worry this is just mindless chit-chat :lol: )


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol!! That's so cool!!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lizzy Jet Olena.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What cutiessss!!!


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

wow , what breed is she Harlee Rides Horses ??


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's the colt I sold last winter (when I found out I was having a baby decided I wouldn't have enough time for TWO babies) He was a nice Red Dun overo (or is it Yellow dun with the flax mane???) 

The bay is my "Old Reliable" Toby that I'll keep forever. Heh heh, look how small my stomach is...miss THOSE days... :wink:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Thought I would add "Chava," to this thread.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

IcelandicHorses4Life said:


> wow , what breed is she Harlee Rides Horses ??


She's a paint.
Just a regular paint, no specific breed lol.


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry but i dont know how to post pics but here is my myspace address and you can see just a handfull of my paint horses.

www.myspace.com/cassy2224 

hope it works

XX
enjoy


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Paints are so gorgeous! If I had a paint appy, I'd sooo name is Cookie! Lol. You guys have wonderful looking horses!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Here are some of mine!

Freckles









Stestson









Sugar









Cinnamon









Josie and Toby


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Here my paint mares
she is reg. Vandys Dakota Babe









Kaitescarlett a breeding stock paint, Her sire a paint, her mother a QH









Daisy Duke a beeding stock out of Katie,breeding stock paint and Luke a QH


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

KRAMER! (2y/o mini gelding)


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's my girl, Stella, 6 yr old half arab. I'm totally clueless when it comes to the pinto coloring (tovero, sabino, overo, etc.) so could anyone tell me what she's considered? Thanks!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

3neighs said:


> Here's my girl, Stella, 6 yr old half arab. I'm totally clueless when it comes to the pinto coloring (, etc.) so could anyone tell me what she's considered? Thanks!


I think she an overo. Here the link to perfect horse and go to page 3 and it tell you about tovero, sabino, overo.

http://www.myhorse.com/health/natural-holistic/breeding_horses_for_color.aspx?ht=#top


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Stella is gorgeous!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I think Stella is a frame overo.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, yeah. And here is my friend's TB/QH mare. She is white with paint markings in the color of flea-bitten grey. She's really something to admire. Here ya go:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I love her coloring!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! PHR, I found this from the link you posted and I think this describes her. What do you guys think?

_*
Tovero*
Since both of the genes for overo patterns and those for tobiano patterns are dominant, it is possible for a horse to display both patterns (TTOo or TtOo). These horses are called toveros. A tovero may, for example, display all of the features of a frame overo, but have white areas crossing his back.

Two common patterns in toveros are designated medicine hat and war bonnet. The medicine hat tovero is almost all white, with colored hairs limited to his ears, poll and sometimes part of his neck and flanks. The war bonnet tovero is all white with the exception of his ears and poll.

The existence of toveros explains the occasional lethal white foal resulting from the mating of an apparent tobiano with an overo._

By the way, Girl on Black Pony, I loooove your avatar picture.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> I love her coloring!


Did you mean my friend's horse stormi? if so, THANKS!


----------



## DolRaeArabians (Jul 19, 2008)

Here we go (all arabs of course)

Molly Maguire D
(Cupids Faded Gold x Monogracja (Negatraz)) 
2004 buckskin tobiano half-arabian mare:












Average Joe D
(Cupids Faded Gold x BA Traditia (Traditio))
2004 Black Tobiano gelding. :











Cupids Faded Gold
(barn name "Ranger")
1998 perlino tovero paint stallion. :


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh pretty spots!


----------



## destnee (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is our new baby Illusion....also, with her mom, Magic.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What cute paints!!!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

this is boo...
















doesn't have many spots anymore but...oh well.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Boo is adorable, hehe I like his nose. :lol:


----------



## Wispa (Aug 6, 2008)

Awww its not fair, My aim in life is to have a 'Paint' one day, I absolutely adore them and you are all so lucky to have them. Over here in UK we don't have many actual 'paints' we have what we class as coloureds. They are definately not as stunning as 'paints' so looks like i am going to have to cross the sea to you guys to get myself one!! 
On a previus forum i use to go on, a lady had bred a paint, but unfortunately it was a 'lethal white' and very sadly had to be put to sleep at only a few hours old. It was so heart wrenching seeing the pics of the lovely perfect looking baby that just wasn't meant to be. I partly understood its all to do with genes etc, but still very sad


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Boo is adorable, hehe I like his nose. :lol:


thanks! i know i love it too.


----------



## lizard13 (Aug 25, 2008)

*more paints*

These are my four wonderful paints well 3 of them are pintos but have the color.







this is dixie she is a sorrel pinto tobiano








this is Goldie she is breeding stock APHA







this is skip he is a bay pinto tobiano







this is keenio he is a palomino pinto tobiano 
I love my babies


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

Skylark:

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_2960.jpg 
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_3003.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_2657.jpg


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww they are super adorable.


----------



## Silvermare (Apr 5, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Surely thats photo shopped... The zebra crosses that I have seen don't look anything like that. :lol:


No, it wasn't photo shopped, but it isn't a Zebra x Donkey cross, either, which is why the ones you saw looked so different. It was probably a mislabled photo. I've seen that very same photo, and many others like it, before. It's the result of crossing a zebra with a pinto horse.


----------

